# Thinkpad fehlende Taste "simulieren"

## doedel

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem ein Thinkpad mit einer umgelabelten Tastatur, der fehlt die Taste mit Grössser/Kleiner/Pipe. Nun dachte ich dass ich die beiden Browser vor und zurück Tasten neben den Pfeiltasten dafür nehme, konnte allerdings nur Windowslösungen dazu finden.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch sagen wo ich sowas einstelle. Umgebung ist KDE, dort vorallem wichtig, wenns auf der "richtigen" Konsole auch gehen würde wär toll, aber kein Muss.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe sowas lange nicht mehr gemacht.

Bei meinem Thinkpad habe ich auch diese zwei Tasten im Cursor-Tasten-Block. Via x11-apps/xev kann man die Scancodes der beiden Tasten ermitteln.

Linke Taste:

```
KeyRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1568067, (-611,-119), root:(140,340),

    state 0x0, keycode 166 (keysym 0x1008ff26, XF86Back), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Rechte Taste:

```
KeyRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1591958, (96,95), root:(847,554),

    state 0x0, keycode 167 (keysym 0x1008ff27, XF86Forward), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

```

Allerdings jeweils erstmal nur für Dich alleine gedrückt, ohne Alt, Shift, Alt-Gr, etc. 

Mit x11-apps/xmodmap müsste man die Taste neu belegen können. Damit und mit "less greater bar" müsstest Du ggf. mal bei google einsteigen.

Hier als Anhang noch die Scancodes von "<", ">" und "|":

```
KeyPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1788720, (66,118), root:(817,577),

    state 0x0, keycode 94 (keysym 0x3c, less), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3c) "<"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3c) "<"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1788863, (66,118), root:(817,577),

    state 0x0, keycode 94 (keysym 0x3c, less), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3c) "<"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1789598, (66,118), root:(817,577),

    state 0x0, keycode 50 (keysym 0xffe1, Shift_L), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1790025, (66,118), root:(817,577),

    state 0x1, keycode 94 (keysym 0x3e, greater), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3e) ">"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3e) ">"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1790151, (66,118), root:(817,577),

    state 0x1, keycode 94 (keysym 0x3e, greater), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3e) ">"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1790429, (66,118), root:(817,577),

    state 0x1, keycode 50 (keysym 0xffe1, Shift_L), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1794868, (66,118), root:(817,577),

    state 0x0, keycode 108 (keysym 0xfe03, ISO_Level3_Shift), same_screen YES,

    XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 92

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1795101, (66,118), root:(817,577),

    state 0x80, keycode 94 (keysym 0x7c, bar), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (7c) "|"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (7c) "|"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x0, time 1795173, (66,118), root:(817,577),

    state 0x80, keycode 94 (keysym 0x7c, bar), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (7c) "|"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

```

----------

## doedel

Aaah vielen Dank  :Smile: 

Habe nun auf die beiden Tastencode greater less und pipe gelegt und xmodmap in den autostart gepackt, funktioniert einwandfrei  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Freut mich, dass es so schnell geklappt hat. Für Details hätte ich auch kräftig bei Google einsteigen müssen ... in den Anfängen meiner Cherry CyMotion Master Linux musste ich mal mit sowas rummachen - heute ist das kein Thema mehr.

----------

